

How to run a design studio in 90 min or less - turoczy
https://zapier.com/blog/run-a-design-studio/

======
by_Seeing
Google Ventures touts their 5 day design studio – I'd be curious to see how it
compares to yours.

~~~
alabut
Me too, but you need to get funded by them to participate :)

One important improvement is that it looks like they go the full product
release cycle and incorporate the feedback into something testable with real
users, so they go from idea generation to actually testing products or
features by the end of the week.

